# Trovoada perto de Vendas Novas (17.06.2017)



## rafathunderstorm (20 Jun 2017 às 20:58)

Apesar do que aconteceu (e que continua) e que me intristece profundamente acerca da devastação pelo fogo seja das paisagens verdes que tanto adoro como pelas pessoas que perderam a vida, aqui vai algumas fotos que tirei nesse mesmo dia pela zona de Cabrela, Vendas Novas.
Ainda nao estão perfeitas mas com o tempo vou aperfeiçoando.










[/IMG]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 21:20)

Fotografias fantásticas! 

Uma luz espectacular, muito bom


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 21:51)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Apesar do que aconteceu (e que continua) e que me intristece profundamente acerca da devastação pelo fogo seja das paisagens verdes que tanto adoro como pelas pessoas que perderam a vida, aqui vai algumas fotos que tirei nesse mesmo dia pela zona de Cabrela, Vendas Novas.
> Ainda nao estão perfeitas mas com o tempo vou aperfeiçoando.
> 
> 
> ...


Quem me dera poder tirar fotos assim. Nunca estou no sítio certo quando aparece trovoada. 
Muito boas mesmo!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Jun 2017 às 22:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quem me dera poder tirar fotos assim. Nunca estou no sítio certo quando aparece trovoada.
> Muito boas mesmo!


 
Eu estava lá porq me desloquei ate lá. ..porque por onde moro nunca ha nada


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Jun 2017 às 22:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias fantásticas!
> 
> Uma luz espectacular, muito bom



Obrigada!   venha a próxima!


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2017 às 11:38)

Excelentes registos, parabéns!


----------



## Toby (21 Jun 2017 às 12:04)

Bom dia,

Chapeau bas! (expressão de língua francesa) 
Gostarei de retransmitir as vossas fotografias sobre infoclimat, mas para aquilo tenho necessidade de informação técnica (Marca APN, focale, velocidade, abertura, emprego de uma célula,…) 

Obrigado


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 12:21)

Fotos espectaculares, excelente registo!


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2017 às 08:35)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Eu estava lá porq me desloquei ate lá. ..porque por onde moro nunca ha nada


Moro em vendas novas 
Estão 5 estrelas as fotos!
Parabéns !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2017 às 18:45)

Mana, muitos parabéns pelas fotos, estão espectaculares!!

Ès o meu orgulho...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Jun 2017 às 19:22)

Muito obrigada a todos!! Venha a próxima


----------



## Toby (26 Jun 2017 às 06:58)

http://forums.infoclimat.fr/f/topic/51847-orages-au-portugal/


----------

